# Finnish Metal Bands



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I have recently discovered the beauty of metal bands all the way from the beloved country Finland !
I think it has a rather peculiar style that I find very appealing (not to mention that gorgeous Finnish accent!)

Now that I have listened to bands such as Sonata Arctica, Stratovarius and Nightwish, I was wondering what you thought of them and whether you had any more suggestions for me. 

I enjoy the various synthesisers used and the orchestration  It adds a lot more colour to the music and broadens the general genre of metal, especially with former Nightwish singer Tarja Turunen's operatic voice.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Finnish Metal Bands


I agree, Finnish them all


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Beherit
Demilich
Skepticism
Thergothon
Demigod
etc...


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

Blood Red Fog
http://grooveshark.com/s/Ruins/2GPKcW


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Children of Bodom


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Wicked_one said:


> Children of Bodom


Ugh, people still like this band? No offense to you.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

arcaneholocaust said:


> Ugh, people still like this band? No offense to you.


you'd be surprised! and they take great offence if you're disparaging their taste.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

I like their albums except the last one. The guitar work on all these albums is rather lovely and insane.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

I have Korpiklaani in my head right now... VODKA !


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked_one said:


> I like their albums except the last one. The guitar work on all these albums is rather lovely and insane.


When it comes to Finnish metal Children of bodom, Nightwish and Stratovarious are my favorites.

You should check out these guys, they are a Finnish metal bandwith very strong 80s influence.

I hope that they continue as they have been since i can hear glimpses of that "balls to the wall" attitude in their music which is rare on todays new bands.


----------



## Pantheon (Jun 9, 2013)

jani said:


> When it comes to Finnish metal Children of bodom, Nightwish and Stratovarious are my favorites.
> 
> You should check out these guys, they are a Finnish metal bandwith very strong 80s influence.
> 
> I hope that they continue as they have been since i can hear glimpses of that "balls to the wall" attitude in their music which is rare on todays new bands.


Thank you jani for this video ! It's superb. You have restored my faith in power metal  It's true that they are quite old school in terms of their influences, which is something I really enjoy finding in a new band.
I intend to listen to more of their discography.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Pantheon said:


> Thank you jani for this video ! It's superb. You have restored my faith in power metal  It's true that they are quite old school in terms of their influences, which is something I really enjoy finding in a new band.
> I intend to listen to more of their discography.


----------



## Inceptionist (Oct 10, 2013)

The newest Children of Bodom album was actually pretty good. Wintersun is another band that's good


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Ensiferum and Moonsorrow are two of my favorites. And I don't know about the Finnish accent, but the Finnish language itself sounds lovely.


----------



## jdk (Sep 5, 2012)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Ensiferum and Moonsorrow are two of my favorites. And I don't know about the Finnish accent, but the Finnish language itself sounds lovely.


Two great bands right there, Ensiferum had vocalist Jari Maenpaa for their first 2 albums who has his own band for now called Wintersun, and the latter has Norther vocalist Lindroos which are more of a melodic death metal band.

Finntroll are just unique and awesome, Turisas, Catamenia, Kalmah (quite similar to CoB) and Sonata Arctica (power metal).


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2013)

I definitely posted the best ones


----------

